# Woman died after doctors failed to spot toilet brush in her buttocks



## Bob Hubbard

*Woman died after doctors failed to spot toilet brush in her  buttocks*

*



			A mother died after doctors repeatedly failed to spot a toilet brush  handle    embedded in her buttock.
		
Click to expand...

*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...led-to-spot-toilet-brush-in-her-buttocks.html

How do you miss a stick poking outta someones back end?  I mean.....


----------



## girlbug2

I think the Telegraph is supposed to be the UK's equivalent of the National Enquirer.:BSmeter:


----------



## zDom

My dad is a doctor.

People come into the emergency room all the time with various objects lodged inside their butts.

A one I recall off the top of my head was a shampoo bottle. As it was inserted opening first, suction made the extraction difficult.


----------



## MA-Caver

zDom said:


> My dad is a doctor.
> 
> People come into the emergency room all the time with various objects lodged inside their butts.
> 
> A one I recall off the top of my head was a shampoo bottle. As it was inserted opening first, suction made the extraction difficult.


Like the story... it must've been full of ****!


----------



## tellner

When I worked in the ER people came in with all sorts of things there. Bottles, light bulbs, sex toys, a full sized russet potato. Strangest thing I ever heard of was a set of brass knuckles. I'd love to know the story behind that one.

I've seen urological case notes mentioning grass, wax, a squirrel tail, needles and more. My father once got a publication out of the non-surgical extraction of an ICBM - intra cystic ballistic missile. A woman had an entire  .30-06 cartridge in her bladder. He said there was a moment when he was looking at the business end through the cystoscope and though "I really hope it doesn't go off. This would be an embarrassing way for me to die."


----------



## zDom

And of course, you all have heard about the guy who was went to the ER to get the cat removed?

The second time he came in for a feline removal, they asked him why on earth would he stick a cat in there a SECOND time seeing as the first time ended poorly.

"How else," he asked, "am I supposed to get the rat out??"











Ok.. that one I stole from Kevin Smith's "Mallrats" ...


----------



## Tez3

girlbug2 said:


> I think the Telegraph is supposed to be the UK's equivalent of the National Enquirer.:BSmeter:


 

 No, it's an old and reasonably respected Conservative newspaper.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Daily_Telegraph
As others have said it's actually a common 'accident', a recent programme here called Bizarre ER listed foreign objects lodged in peoples posteriors, there were some seriously odd things and funnily enough everyone had' accidently' fallen on them, no one is going to admit to inserting them there.


----------



## Malleus

Yeah, sounds a little bit dodgy to be honest. She got drunk, slipped, fell on a brush so that the handle was embedded in her buttocks: a fact that was completely missed over 2 years despite repeated complaints and x-rays? Not to mention that should be very obvious for anyone to notice: the wound with a broom handle embedded in it would be the giveaway there.

On a somewhat related note, here's an interesting X-ray from Medscape, complete with the caption below. I'm assuming it's appropriate for this site, seeing as it's only an X-ray...







_"Rectal foreign bodies are typically inserted and the majority of cases are  the result of erotic activity. Typically found objects are vibrators, dildoes,  light bulbs, candles, shot glasses, and bottles. Some foreign bodies may be  found in the rectum that were initially swallowed but then present with  complications in the rectum. Patients may be very embarrassed to disclose the  circumstances regarding the foreign body insertion and there may have been  multiple attempts at removal. The image shown demonstrates a vibrator in the  rectum along with a pair of salad tongs that became lodged after attempts at  self-removal."_


----------



## tellner

Tez3 said:


> funnily enough everyone had' accidently' fallen on them, no one is going to admit to inserting them there.



True 'dat. Everyone comes in with a really lame story. The four rubber fishing worms in the guy's bladder had to be the worst. He kept his fishing bait in his shorts, and the worms just "worked their way up".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Death by Butt Booze Up.





Peppered Pooper





Mercury Man


----------



## shesulsa

Wow. Just ... wow.


----------



## Tez3

Malleus said:


> Yeah, sounds a little bit dodgy to be honest. She got drunk, slipped, fell on a brush so that the handle was embedded in her buttocks: a fact that was completely missed over 2 years despite repeated complaints and x-rays? Not to mention that should be very obvious for anyone to notice: the wound with a broom handle embedded in it would be the giveaway there.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, here's an interesting X-ray from Medscape, complete with the caption below. I'm assuming it's appropriate for this site, seeing as it's only an X-ray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> That must have been interesting until the batteries died!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

:rofl:


----------



## Balrog

Many, many years ago, I was an EMT and worked for a private ambulance company.  We were in the ER for a major hospital here in Houston when an HFD ambulance rolled in and unloaded a guy screaming like mad.  They ran him into the back and a little while later, the medics came out grinning.  I asked them what that was all about and one of them explained that the guy had gotten drunk, picked up a girl in a bar, took her home, and then couldn't perform because of the booze.

His solution?  Stiffen it up by sliding a oral fever thermometer up his johnson.  And of course, it broke....

:uhohh::uhohh:


----------



## Big Don

I feel compelled to quote Cosmo Kramer, "One in a million, Doc! One in a million!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

From 1,000 ways to die.  Supposedly based on real stories.  Some are, some seem more urban legends.

couldn't find a clip for this one....


> 674 	Killdo 	Jan. 31, 2004 	Jennifer's Pad, Roanoke, Virginia 	A nymphomaniac uses a peeled carrot as a dildo. A sharp edge on the carrot tears her vaginal wall, and the motion of masturbation  forces air into the laceration, causing an air embolism in her bloodstream to rush to her heart, where it becomes lodged, blocking blood flow and killing her.










> 625 	Midnight Choker 	Dec. 18, 2006 	Jack's Bar, Gary, Indiana 	A man impresses bar patrons by swallowing a billiard ball (the 8-ball in particular) and then bringing it back up. He tries to repeat the trick with the larger diameter cue ball, but the increased size prevents the ball from passing back up his throat, choking him.



No video


> 510 	Kill Basa 	Aug. 16, 1996 	The Brig Disco, New Orleans, Louisiana 	A man who wants to sport a "large package" uses surgical tubing to tie a 12-inch kielbasa  sausage to his upper thigh. Hours later, he collapses and dies from a resulting blood clot in his artery.










> 114 	Vegged Out 	Aug. 13, 2004 	Naperville, Illinois 	A gardener looks around her vegetable garden for something to practice ******** on for an upcoming date. She uses a zucchini  and, when walking, steps on the blade of a hoe, causing the stick to hit the zucchini, lodging it in her windpipe and choking her.


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:


> From 1,000 ways to die.  Supposedly based on real stories.  Some are, some seem more urban legends.
> 
> couldn't find a clip for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No video


even if they are true... they're proof positive that "they walk among us".... good Darwin Awards reading to be sure.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tez3 said:


> Having seen more than a few of these xrays over the years, I can tell you that it's very easy to tell if the toy is still "active"... if it is, the image is all blurry.


----------



## Brother John

My wife used to be a coder for an ER trama Dr. 
She told me of a case that the Doctor came and told her about, just for 'clarification'.

This man had been at home and walked upstairs to his wife who was in bed. He was naked and told her that they needed to rush to the hospital NOW. She grabbed his robe for him and they went. The doctor extracted two billiard balls from his rectum. The man said that he had simply been naked when he popped up ontop of the pool table to sit down.... and OOOPS..... TWO billiard balls up the schoot.  The man asked the doctor to tell his wife some other story. The doctor refused and simply told the wife that "Everything came out okay." and then hand her a bag with the billiard balls in it and walk away. 

I don't know what the man said to his wife after that, but I can tell you one thing.....
I bet he stinks at pool.

Your Brother
John


----------

